# Streaming vs Downloading



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Which uses more bandwith - I assume downloadind. For example a webpage has an embedded windows media player to play an audio file. I can use a firefox plugin to download it to my desktop - is that using much more bandwith?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It really depends. If you're downloading the file, chances are you are getting it faster than the streaming speed, so that would consume more instantaneous bandwidth for a smaller length of time.


----------

